# My speakers don't work



## Zigmolio (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a custom made system running Windows XP. My speakers don't work. I am trying to reinstall the sound card that came with the computer and when I do I get a message that says: "The software you are installing has not passed Windows logo testing to verify its compatibility with Windows XP." What should I do?

thanks Linda:4-dontkno


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Click Okay, or Allow (or what ever accept option you are given). I've found that there is hardware out there that isn't officially XP certified. But there are XP drivers out there for it, and the device works fine in Windows (Microsoft just didn't want to take the time to certify every piece of hardware, so it only did major stuff). I've actually had this happen to myself a few times: strangely enough when installing sound drivers as well!

Cheers!


----------



## Zigmolio (Feb 12, 2005)

*speakers still don't work*

I am a real newbie to Windows XP. I installed the software and the speakers still don't work. Do you have any suggestions for what I can do? When I turn the speakers on, I hear a noise, but no sound comes through when I put in a program on the CD. :4-dontkno 

Thanks Linda


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you hear the Windows startup sound? If it's only CDs you can't hear, check the volume properties (yellow icon by the clock, bottom right) and make sure the CD slider is not muted. In fact, check all the sliders to be sure.


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Make sure they are plugged into the Green port on the back panel. Is the sound onboard or PCI?


----------



## Zigmolio (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, Sorry it took me so long to get back. There is no sound on Start Up. I checked the volume properties and they are all set at high volume. It is plugged into the green port on the back panel. With regards to whether or not it is onboard or PCI, I do not know. How can I tell? What the software says is that it is "6x PCI Audio Card Card AW540 Series."


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Is this it? http://global.aopen.com.tw/Products/sound/aw540.htm


----------



## Zigmolio (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes. A couple of things I want to add: I re installed my Windows XP and upon the reinstall I got the message that the software had not been logo tested. I asked the question whether I should go ahead and load it. I was told yes. The other piece of info that I do not know whether it is pertinent or not is that the system also has a CD burner that will not work. I burn the CD, but when I go to play it, nothing is there, but if I try to reuse the CD it says that it has already been used. As I said, not sure if it is related or not, but all the info I can give is good, right?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

When you reinstalled Windows, did you load the motherboard drivers? They will be on a CD that came with the motherboard (or computer if it was a pre-built computer).

If you can't seem to find that, tell us what motherboard you have (download Everest in my sig if your not sure) and we can help you get the drivers for it.


----------



## Zigmolio (Feb 12, 2005)

When I reinstalled Windows, I used a CD. At the time of the reinstall I was asked the question about the logo testing so I did not install the drivers at that time. When I got the answer to go ahead on the audio software, I used the CD software for the Audio Pack. It supposedly installed the drivers at that time. The computer that I am trying to fix is not hooked up to the internet at this time so I will need to do that if you think that I need the drivers. 
Thanks
Linda


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

The motherboard drivers will be on a separate CD from XP. Can you tell us if it is a pre-built computer (i.e. Dell, Gateway, Toshiba) or a custom built (built in parts that you put together yourself)?


----------



## Zigmolio (Feb 12, 2005)

It is a custom built, but I did not build it myself. A local computer company did. Unfortunately, (for me) they are no longer in business. What was given to me as software was Windows XP Home Edition, WinRip(however the disk says that it is for Windows 98/98SE, Windows 2000, and Windows ME), and the Audio Phantom 3D Audio Pack Installation CD. That is it.


----------



## Zigmolio (Feb 12, 2005)

Would it be easier to fix if I was connected to the internet? If so, it can be done. I just hadn't done it because I was keeping it just to work off of. But I would like the CD burner to work and the speakers.


----------



## Impact Green (Dec 26, 2007)

hi, i'm not sure if i am allowed to post here but, i was redirected to this post through google, and have had a strange sense of deja vu whilst reading the posts, i happen to have the same cd for my audio driver, my sound isn't working either, my cd burner doesn't burn either, and to add icing to the cake i also recently was forced to reinstall windows xp, and the guy i bought this pc from (custom built) has gone out of business. i would also bet that Zigmolio has the same motherboard, the "AK77-333 VIA KT333A Chipset AMD m/board ATX DDR" with on board sound. 

sorry if this is in the wrong place, but thanks for any help you may provide


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Zigmolio :wave:

We need to find out what type of motherboard you have. Download PC Wizard, run it and tell me what type of motherboard you have ok?

http://www.cpuid.com/download/pcw2008_v181.exe

As Ralck mentioned we need to get some extra drivers installed so that Windows can 'talk' to the hardware. They are called chipset drivers and are usually located on the CD that comes with your computer. They are however available (usually) online, so post your motherboard type and we will go from there.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Impact Green said:


> hi, i'm not sure if i am allowed to post here but, i was redirected to this post through google, and have had a strange sense of deja vu whilst reading the posts, i happen to have the same cd for my audio driver, my sound isn't working either, my cd burner doesn't burn either, and to add icing to the cake i also recently was forced to reinstall windows xp, and the guy i bought this pc from (custom built) has gone out of business. i would also bet that Zigmolio has the same motherboard, the "AK77-333 VIA KT333A Chipset AMD m/board ATX DDR" with on board sound.
> 
> sorry if this is in the wrong place, but thanks for any help you may provide


Impact Green

Welcome to TSF. In future please don't hijack other people's threads. Anyway i have included a link for your drivers, please install them. If this doesn't work, please start a new thread. Thank you.

http://www.nodevice.com/downloads/01c2645b4ef914446168dd56e81e178c/VIA_4in1_443v.zip


----------

